# dev sur le Protocol DMX512 (pilote sunlite)



## Alex666 (14 Octobre 2007)

Salut a toutes et a tous, 
ce post concerne la gestion de projecteurs lumière ou tout autre appareils pouvant être piloté par DMX512.

Je recherche les pilotes Sunlite développés pour mac osx, en effet chez Nicaulodie ils ne sont pas prêt à les faire pour Mac ou Linux, si qqn connait un groupe de dèv qui travaille sur ce matos merci de me/nous le faire savoir

et si tu es développeur et que tu ne sait pas quoi développer il y a un bon challenge à relever la ! 

@+ et merci d'avance


----------



## Alex666 (27 Octobre 2007)

histoire de remonter ce sujet ...

en espérant des nouvelles de qqn connaissant qqn  qui connait le dmx et qui dev...


----------



## Alex666 (17 Novembre 2007)

&#224; croire que personne ne planche la dessus...

dommage, 
il me reste l'Artnet...


----------



## tatouille (17 Novembre 2007)

http://www.pcdmx.de/gb/software/drivers/linux/linux.htm

il ya un bon boulot pour porter ca sous osx, et surtout il faut quelqu'un qui est ce genre de matos, t'es mignon guigui,
tu crois qu'on bosse a l'aveuglette?


----------



## Alex666 (24 Novembre 2007)

tatouille a dit:


> http://www.pcdmx.de/gb/software/drivers/linux/linux.htm
> 
> il ya un bon boulot pour porter ca sous osx, et surtout il faut quelqu'un qui est ce genre de matos, t'es mignon guigui,
> tu crois qu'on bosse a l'aveuglette?



je n'ai pas dit que c'était un boulot facile... je recherche juste  des projets la dessus...
pour le matériel, si tu bosse sur ce genre de projet il est logique que tu ais le matos... je suis mignon certes, mais je ne m'appelle pas guigui, ok roro ?

je ne pense pas que vous bossez a l'aveuglette,   merci quand même pour le l'url d'un site maj récemment... juin 2000 ! 

malheureusement, il est très dur de trouver quoi que ce soit sur internet, je pense que nous allons passer directement à l'Artnet sans ce soucier d'un développement ou portage de drivers sur OSX. salutations


----------



## fedorinux (25 Novembre 2007)

J'avais hésité à te répondre car tu parles de matériel trop pointu et souvent avec un protocole sur l'USB qui est propriétaire.

En revanche, je travaille actuellement sur du convertisseur USB<->RS232<->DMX512. Sachant que au final, la conversion en signal série sera transparente pour l'utilisateur donc ou pourrait presque parler de convertisseur USB<->DMX512 (sauf que on garde l'avantage de pouvoir fonctionner sur tous les systèmes moyennant un peu de code pour communiquer sur le port série)


Dans tous les cas, si tu as le matos sous la main, tu peux toujours déposer sur le forum une copie du descripteur USB, préciser quel driver natif d'OSX se charge quand tu le branches.. on verra pour la suite. (regarde du côté de USB Prober)


----------



## tatouille (26 Novembre 2007)

si tu avais suivi les liens sur le site, tu aurais peu etre vu que le type parle de ce que fedoralinux essaye de faire, fedoralinux, je te conseil d0abandonner l'idee de passer par un serial port sous OSX, tu vas perdre ton temps et prefere le IOKIT, j'ai fait la meme erreur il y a quelque temps, tu vas etre confronte a des probleme tres simple, beaucoup de symbols ne sont pas exportes et c'est volontaire, pour de simple attribution de array avec realloc par exemple... ou tu seras oblige de faire un tableau de struct et un malloc, pour declarer une simple
struct byte{....} et la remplir avec un realloc

passer par une manipulation de vnode ou tty et de mem et souvant tricky sous OSX, ca n'est pas impossible mais c'est couteux en temps et en code et pour la perenite du dit code...


----------



## tatouille (28 Novembre 2007)

http://www.arduino.cc/en/Main/Software


----------



## Alex666 (31 Mars 2008)

Je reviens un peu tardivement sur ce topic.

d'abord merci à ceux qui y ont répondu, la mise en place d'un système capable de faire fonctionner des appareils par le biais du DMX sur mac étant difficile à trouver et au vu de l'évolution des application existantes j'ai du cherché une autre solution.

la plus facile (qui n'est plus tout à fait conforme avec avec ma demande première) mais qui devrait contenter les utilisateurs lambda:

Emuler un windows sur OSX je sais ça commence mal  se servir des softs prévus sur cette plate-forme ajouter le boîtier interface de votre choix et cela fonctionne parfaitement
prix d'un soft comme VMWARE 79 rien à redire si ce n'est qu'il faudra acheter boîtier interface mais ça c'etait prévu...

merci encore pour les recherches


----------



## nseaprotector (13 Mai 2008)

J'ai un macbook, je ne suis pas novice en programmation et j'ai une interface sl 2002 EC, seulement j'ai pas énormément de temps et programmer un pilote, j'ai jamais fait en particulier sous mac. Alors si quelqu'un a une idée de comment si prendre je ne dis pas que j'essayerais pas... Parce que moi aussi ça m'agace surtout que le daslight et par extension sunlite est un programme dont l'origine vient de l'Amiga.


----------



## Alex666 (13 Mai 2008)

vraiment? daslight n'a pas été développé pour Windows NT en 1er? ou peut etre veux-tu parler d'avant le daslight

pour sunllight le seul truc c'est de bosser avec fusion ou parallel, ça fonctionne plutôt bien mais ce n'est pas ce que je recherchais en 1er lieu. et vu ce que peut faire GrandMA on pc il vaut mieux changer d'interface mais le problème du dev sur mac reste entier


----------



## nseaprotector (9 Août 2008)

Sunlite semble fonctionner sur crossover, parcontre sur un macbook c'est gourmand, si vous n'avez pas l'habitude d'entendre les ventilos....

Sinon, si quelqu'un est partant ce serait pas mal de développer une solution mac. Y'a t'il un graphiste et des béta testeurs ??? 

On pourrait peut-être créer une team autour d'un projet de ce type ? non ?


----------



## Alex666 (9 Août 2008)

Belle proposition nseaprotector, mais au vu des réponses sur le sujet je me doute que tu trouve qqn...

pour info Sunlite développe une nouvelle interface pour la gestion de LED et lumière pour installation, intégration architecturale ,il serait peut être plus intéressant de travailler dessus de part la nouveauté et qu'il ne dév tj pas sur OSX, a voir


----------



## nseaprotector (9 Août 2008)

oui, mais vu que j'ai une interface, je trouverais intéressant de l'interfacer avec mon macbook, une fois fait il est très simple de faire des applications autour... à voir...


----------

